# Clear Acrylic Base Plate That Really Fits New Bosch 1617EVS



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Anyone here actually purchased a clear base plate that fits the Bosch 1617EVS? *I am looking for specific advice from someone who has been there and done that *with the new Bosch 1617EVS. Y'all were warned I was going to ask questions that may or may not be stupid.  So for so good with my questions. I got great adice for buying a dovetail jig.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have a Bosch but there are many that do. Maybe (likely) someone has fitted a 1617evs with a clear plate. Googled "clear base plate that fits the Bosch 1617EVS " and there was no definitive baseplate that worked with both bases. One review said "Got the holes in the Bosch 1617evs to line up. Does not work on the plunge base but works fine on the stationary base." That was with the O'skool universal base plate.


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Marco said:


> I don't have a Bosch but there are many that do. Maybe (likely) someone has fitted a 1617evs with a clear plate. Googled "clear base plate that fits the Bosch 1617EVS " and there was no definitive baseplate that worked with both bases. One review said "Got the holes in the Bosch 1617evs to line up. Does not work on the plunge base but works fine on the stationary base." That was with the O'skool universal base plate.


Yes, I think I have seen what google searches has to offer. Some say the one they have works others say no. The few that say it works say it only works on the fixed base and not the plunge base. Some have said that you even whenit fits the fixed base you can't get it to center correctly. That's why I am hoping someone here that has really done it with the 1617EVS can tell me what they bought.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

rcboals said:


> Yes, I think I have seen what google searches has to offer. Some say the one they have works others say no. The few that say it works say it only works on the fixed base and not the plunge base. Some have said that you even whenit fits the fixed base you can't get it to center correctly. That's why I am hoping someone here that has really done it with the 1617EVS can tell me what they bought.


Powertec universal clear base plate They say it fits both the fixed base and plunge base you use the different hole alignments on the base... that's what they say.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

If I were you I would make my own from Lexan. I have made many for several different routers it is a fairly straight forward project. Just use your original base as a pattern. Countersink the screw mounting holes.Then mount the base to your router and use the router itself with a 1/4" router bit to make the center hole. then use the center hole as a trammel point and a circle cutting guide to cut out the outside of the base with your router. You can then cut the center hole using forstner bits to fit guide bushings if desired or remount the base and use the largest bit you are going to use and plunge through the base with that bit installed in your router.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

RC - I didn't go back to your other posts to look.
but, what will you be needing the clear plate for the most ?
after you have had a router(s) for awhile, you sort of accumulate
a box full of different plates for different applications.
are you free-hand routing signs and templates ?

(exactly like Roxanne said)
that last plate I made a few weeks ago, I needed a very tight opening
for the bit to free-hand rout some knife handles.
I made the hole a little small and "very slowly" raised the bit up through
the hole to cut it that size. stopped the router, removed the plate,
and made the hole slightly larger with a hand file and round sanding block.
it just takes a little imagination and extreme caution to do it his way.
(I used frosted plexi because that is what I had on hand)










but I do have some plates made out of 1/4" plexi (Lexan) just the same.









.


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

John Smith_ said:


> RC - I didn't go back to your other posts to look.
> but, what will you be needing the clear plate for the most ?
> after you have had a router(s) for awhile, you sort of accumulate
> a box full of different plates for different applications.
> ...


I tend to sometimes go overboard when I "get into a new thing" and try to buy what I think I need like the Porter Cable Dovetail jig that arrives today. Since I am really new at routing and not sure of what I will be routing and doing. I want to do some template routing like routing a guitar body, pickup, neck, caveties etc. Making some free hand signs sounds like fun. I just thought a clear base would be better for seeing what I was doing. I contacted Powertec about their clear plate and they said their model 71022 will fit both bases on the Bosch 1617EVS. Also appealing is the clear universal plate (if it fits ) will accept my Porter Cable bushings so I won't have to use the Bosch adapter for them.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

one issue I have with the "one size fits most" plates is there are a LOT of holes in them
that can catch small wood chips and either snag on the edge of the wood being routed
or scratch the finish if you are trimming wood that is already finished.
(just something to keep in mind when using a store-bought base plate).
looking forward to seeing some of your projects when you get going.
.


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

John Smith_ said:


> one issue I have with the "one size fits most" plates is there are a LOT of holes in them
> that can catch small wood chips and either snag on the edge of the wood being routed
> or scratch the finish if you are trimming wood that is already finished.
> (just something to keep in mind when using a store-bought base plate).
> ...


Good advice about the holes there are a bunch. I could always fill the uneeded holes with clear expoxy  just kidding. At this point in my routing skill level and the learning curve I won't attempt to make my own just yet. I can see it happening in the future.


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Marco said:


> I don't have a Bosch but there are many that do. Maybe (likely) someone has fitted a 1617evs with a clear plate. Googled "clear base plate that fits the Bosch 1617EVS " and there was no definitive baseplate that worked with both bases. One review said "Got the holes in the Bosch 1617evs to line up. Does not work on the plunge base but works fine on the stationary base." That was with the O'skool universal base plate.


I ordered this from Amazon and it fits perfectly on the fixed base and the plunge base of my Bosch 1617EVS Y*ou need to order the Powertec model 71022*

*POWERTEC 71022 Universal Router Base Plate with Centering Pin | 6-1/2" Diameter, 5/16" Thick | Professional Power Router Tool*


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

rcboals said:


> I ordered this from Amazon and it fits perfectly on the fixed base and the plunge base of my Bosch 1617EVS Y*ou need to order the Powertec model 71022*
> 
> *POWERTEC 71022 Universal Router Base Plate with Centering Pin | 6-1/2" Diameter, 5/16" Thick | Professional Power Router Tool*


Glad you found one, especially on the first try!


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Marco said:


> Glad you found one, especially on the first try!


Since a lot of the reviews said no it doesn't fit and yes it does. I had a bright idea  since it was so confusing, so I just emailed Powertec they emailed back within 24 hours and told me the 71022 fits both bases on the Bosch 1617EVS. The mixed yes/no reviews are because the listing on Amazon for the universal base plate has three other models of clear plates and only the 71022 fits the Bosch 1617EVS they make it confusing to figure out which one works for you.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just tried mine. It Works!!! Thanks for the Link Marco! I also used the base to transfer holes in another "offset universal base" that I purchased to accept the Bosch 1617EVS router. It was only drilled for the fixed base. I used a 3/8" router bit chucked up in my drill press to spot face the 3 holes. The through holes have enough clearance to move around and center the base to the router. That way I can dial in my guide bushings, if needed.
I did not know this, when I went to use it with my plunge base.

Now it is truly universal!

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great! Show us what you make when you're finished... would love to see it!


----------

